# plant nursery or seedbed



## helgarol

I am trying to look for the equivalent in Korean for plant nursery or seedbed, meaning the place where plants are propagated and grown to usable size. Any help?


----------



## Kross

That might be "화원".


----------



## helgarol

Once again, I am very gratefull Kross. I think it matches what I am looking for.  And one  more question, what about the small plants, those which are taken from the 화원 and then transplanted in another place?


----------



## Elnath

it depends on where you transplate it. flowers? vegetables? seeding? 

화분 = potted plant in general


----------



## helgarol

I thought 화분 was more for flowers.  What about vegetables?  I mean, planting a vegetable in a bag, let it germinate and then transplanting it to a farm.  Is it also a 화분?


----------



## Elnath

They usually sell seeds for the vegetables. It's called 종자 or 씨앗. Trees that are to be planted in the mountains, gardens are called 묘목. Tiny trees that can grow big but are designed to be grown indoor, planted in a pot is called 분재. Tulips and other plants that grow from roots are called "구근". Really, it depends on what it is.


----------



## Kross

If you are looking for a term of a container that is much smaller than a 화분 and meets your description, I guess that would be called '포트' in Korean. 

I add its image in the attachment. View attachment 14354


----------



## Elnath

These are 화분 alright. 화분 can be small or big. People don't use the word 포트 when referring to the 화분. they just say 국화화분, 난초화분, etc.


----------

